# Osprey Scopes?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard of these scopes before? I stopped to look at a few just out of curiosity at the gun show yesterday and the guy behind the table almost gave me one. I swear, by the time I walked off he had taken over $100 off the price marked trying to get me to take one. I'm just curious if anyone has any experience with them and what they think.


----------

